# diet advice and tips needed



## rugnugdo (Apr 22, 2011)

see diet below... currently weight 80kg would like to get to 85kg... PT has me training 3 times a week, low rep heavy weights at moment.

*Diet: *(Diet & supplements same on training and non-training days)

*Breakfast 8am* - Bowl of Granola/Porridge or 2 slices of Wholemeal with MP Peanut Butter

*Mid Morning 10am* - Inner Armour Mass Hard Gainer

*Lunch 1:30pm* - approx 150g Chicken, salad wholemeal sandwich

*Mid Afternoon 2:30pm* - Inner Armour Mass Hard Gainer

*Late Afternoon Snack 4pm* - Yogurt and Handful of mixed Nuts or beef jerky

*Evening Meal 6pm* - any of - Chicken/Turkey/Beef with vegetables and ancillaries as needed potato, wraps, rice etc or omelette with ham & cheese or Jacket Potato with Beans & Cottage Cheese

*Evening Snack 8:30pm* - PHD Smart Protein Bar

I'm dropping the Inner Armour Mass Hard Gainer as IMO its rancid... going to probably use BSN True Mass

Is my diet sufficient??


----------



## AdamSmith (Oct 24, 2010)

Holy crap, are you getting 2400kcals / 520 carbs / 100gr protein from the Inner Armour Mass Hard Gainer?


----------

